# smoked meat harmfull to your health?



## baculinek

I would like to buy a smoker and do my omv smoking of pork, beef and chicken. However my wife declared that i will be eating the product alone, because she believes, that smoked meat is harmfull to human health. Is she correct, or is she mistaken?


----------



## vetmp

As far as I am aware there is no adverse effects of eating smoked meat. Smoking simply adds flavor and whatever rubs or marinades you use to create your flavor profile can be altered to be gluten free, low sodium what have you. There is nothing that causes health effects. It is simply meat cooked low and slow with some wood added.

Besides, the only health effects that I get is the threat of bodily harm if I smoke something else for dinner and that's from the wife...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Tell her not to worry and everything will be fine.


----------



## smoke happens

I've been getting fat from eating all of the good stuff coming off the smoker, is that what she is talking about?


----------



## scootermagoo

In moderation, it should be just fine.  It's just like anything else, right?


----------



## desertlites

here we go again. so whats the big deal?   eat it alone!


----------



## fagesbp

Can she explain exactly whats harmful in it and what effect it has? I'm interested. Not that I'd change anyway... Everything is harmful these days, just depends on who's telling it.


----------



## vtmecheng

Does she eat grilled meat?  If so that is actually bad for you too because the char is known to be a carcinogen.  Does she drink coke? Well that's got carcinogens in it as well.  Smoked meat, when smoked correctly to keep creosote from filling your chamber, isn't going to be any worse for you than a grilled chicken breast or coke and may actually not be as bad as these common items.  Good luck with the discussion, not eating smoked meat would be a tough one to get past.


----------



## fpnmf

She is correct!!

 Dont do it...

Here's proof..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/52367/health-risks-of-smoked-food

Of the 17 posters on that thread..only one continues to post here regularly..

Where did they go????

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAA

If you believe this ..it is a joke ok...

  Craig


----------



## sound1

Don't inhale.....


----------



## Dutch

The thing you want when smoking meat is a thin, blueish gray smoke coming out of your stack (smoker on the right).  A billowing white cloud is not good (smoker on the left).













smokegoodvsevil.jpg



__ Dutch
__ Feb 21, 2013






(One of our members posted this picture up sometime ago and for the life of me I can't recall who it was)

The billowing white smoke will leave creosote on your meat and will cause a burning and numbing sensation to the lips and tongue when ingested.  Creosote has been identified as a known carcinogen.

She may also have curing confused with smoke cooking-curing uses nitrates and nitrites and IF NOT USED PROPERLY can make you very sick or even kill you.


----------



## scootermagoo

....I hope she didn't hear that from Dr. Oz. 

Consider this: there are literally 10s of thousands of people that die every year from drugs that doctors prescribe, a fact you will NEVER hear about.  I would venture to guess that the number of people dieing from consuming smoked meat is a bit less than that..............just guessin'.

Go to McDonald's......... there's a healthy option.  Have you seen the size of some of these kids lately?  Fast food is killing our children, there is a McDonalds on every damn corner.  I'll eat smoked food any damn day!

This thread is a can of worms!  RELEASE THE WORMS!!!!


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Dutch said:


> The thing you want when smoking meat is a thin, blueish gray smoke coming out of your stack (smoker on the right).  A billowing white cloud is not good (smoker on the left).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokegoodvsevil.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ Dutch
> __ Feb 21, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (One of our members posted this picture up sometime ago and for the life of me I can't recall who it was)
> 
> The billowing white smoke will leave creosote on your meat and will cause a burning and numbing sensation to the lips and tongue when ingested.  Creosote has been identified as a known carcinogen.
> 
> She may also have curing confused with smoke cooking-curing uses nitrates and nitrites and IF NOT USED PROPERLY can make you very sick or even kill you.


I believe that DaveOmak gets the credit for this picture. If I'm wrong, I do apologize to the original poster.

An awesome picture, Dave!

Clarissa


----------



## daveomak

It didn't originate from me.... Maybe Todd Johnson started it years ago.... not sure...   Dave

As far as smoked meats go....   I like the fact I can add and delete what I want from it....   Read the packaging on foods in the store.....


----------



## fpnmf

Dutch said:


> (One of our members posted this picture up sometime ago and for the life of me I can't recall who it was)


Your memory  has been destroyed from eating smoked meat..

Mine too..

What were we talking about??

  Craig


----------



## chef willie

Everything is bad for you if you eat it 4X a day in huge amounts. But wait 6 months and they'll come out with a new study saying it's ok....butter actually is better for you. I think she's got grilled, charred, burnt bar-b-que cremated over cheaply made coals containing Yak dung from China confused with the 'art' of smoking. So, smoke yourself a small chuckie or a pork tenderloin and open a blue box of Kraft Mac & Cheese for her. Life is short....I refuse to let a mates preference interfere with what I feel like consuming. It's one thing being considerate like letting them choose a restaurant, it's another being given an edict.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Oh boy...not this again.

Read the link that Craig provided.  There are several articles linked in that post, none of which say that eating smoked meat is hazardous to your health.

Too much of anything is not good....moderation is the key.

Smoke 'em if you got 'em.

Bill


----------



## desertlites

the pic of the smokers has been around as long as I-the OP is no longer an active member. I have a sister that thumbs her nose at smoked foods also-as I thumb mine at her Italian she always prepares.


----------



## fpnmf

Chef Willie said:


> >>>>> coals containing Yak dung from China


Actually I read somewhere (cant remember) that Yak dung charcoal is good for your memory.....

   Really....

  Craig


----------



## Dutch

fpnmf said:


> She is correct!!
> 
> Dont do it...
> 
> Here's proof..
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/52367/health-risks-of-smoked-food
> 
> _Of the 17 posters on that thread..only one continues to post here regularly.._
> 
> Where did they go????
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHHAA
> 
> If you believe this ..it is a joke ok...
> 
> Craig


Who would that be Craig.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

*Everything* we eat is potentially harmful to our health, there isn't a single food that doesn't have some sort of issue!!!!!!


Carcinogenic aflatoxin in grains such as corn, sorghum, pearl millet, rice, and wheat
Oilseeds such as peanuts, soybeans, sunflower seeds, and cottonseeds, etc.

The toxin ergot in rye and other grains.

Goitrogen toxins in soybeans (and soybean products such as tofu), pine nuts, peanuts, millet, strawberries, pears, peaches, spinach, bamboo shoots, radishes, horseradish, and vegetables in the genus Brassica (bok choy, broccoli, brussels sprouts, cabbage, canola, cauliflower, Chinese cabbage, collard greens, kale, kohlrabi, mustard greens, rutabagas, and turnips.

Carcinogenic hydrazines in shiitake and the white button mushrooms.

Toxic lectins in many seeds, grains and legumes. 

Phytates in soybeans, whole wheat and rye. 

Toxic psoralens in celery, parsley and parsnips.

Toxic solanines in tomatoes, peppers, and eggplant.

Trypsin in soybeans.

Phytoestrogens in legumes,

Nitrates in green leafy vegetables.

Carcinogenic nitrosamines in beer, non-fat dry milk and mushrooms.

And on and on and on...........................................

*Feel better now???* :biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## linguica

Carcinogenic nitrosamines in beer..........Dude.......you attacked my beer.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Soybeans and celery...fine  but leave my beer alone. Everything is bad for me and I don't have too pleasures left. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 GIMME A BREAK.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Linguica said:


> Carcinogenic nitrosamines in beer..........Dude.......you attacked my beer.......:duel: Soybeans and celery...fine  but leave my beer alone. Everything is bad for me and I don't have too pleasures left. :beercheer:  GIMME A BREAK.:cheers:




:devil:


~Martin LOL


----------



## fagesbp

If drinking beer is wrong then I don't wanna be right :biggrin:


----------



## kathrynn

fagesbp said:


> If drinking beer is wrong then I don't wanna be right


Me either...as I am enjoying a Yuengling right now.


----------



## venture

At my age?

I am not worried about my lifespan.  I am worried about enjoying what time I have left!

Now, all you young'uns out there get on your vegan diet! 

It will drive down the price of pork!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## crvtt

It seems the char is the bad part for you, so that bark that most of love likely does contain carcinogens. Smoked fish, nuts, cheese, etc without any type of bark should not contain those carcinogens.   But, like others have said, damn near everything can be made out to be bad for your health depending on who is funding the study and why.  All I know is cooking and smoking at home means we very rarely eat out.  I like to believe eating some delicious home made smoked meats with some bark has got to be the lesser of two evils as compared to eating out at national chain restaurant and even many independent restaurants.  Most chains now just merely reheat processed slop that was shipped to them, very little actual cooking from scratch occurs.  There's a reason a hamburger from McDonalds in NYC tastes the same as a hamburger from McDonald's in Seattle.


----------



## smokeusum

Lol, y'all are killin me!


----------



## scootermagoo

Does bark really count as char?  It isn't created by direct contact to flame, it just happens.  I would consider char a product of direct flame contact, thus burning the meat.  I, personally, am not going to count that as "char".


----------



## crvtt

I don't think you need direct contact to flame in order to produce char.   Leave something in the oven too long and you will get char.


----------



## linguica

crvtt said:


> It seems the char is the bad part for you, so that bark that most of love likely does contain carcinogens. Smoked fish, nuts, cheese, etc without any type of bark should not contain those carcinogens.   But, like others have said, damn near everything can be made out to be bad for your health depending on who is funding the study and why.  All I know is cooking and smoking at home means we very rarely eat out.  I like to believe eating some delicious home made smoked meats with some bark has got to be the lesser of two evils as compared to eating out at national chain restaurant and even many independent restaurants.   Most chains now just merely reheat processed slop that was shipped to them, very little actual cooking from scratch occurs.  There's a reason a hamburger from McDonalds in NYC tastes the same as a hamburger from McDonald's in Seattle.


That wonderful food you eat at that special restaurant a lot of times tastes so good because just before serving they melt a large dollop of herbed butter over the food or the sauce is finished again with butter, Don't misunderstand, I love a good restaurant meal, but you can't live on the stuff.


----------



## crvtt

I'm in complete agreement Linguica.   It's not just all the fat and calories, but also all of the chemicals and preservatives that are often found in restaurant food.  I think a large portion of the general public doesn't realize just how bad most restaurant food is for you.   I'll take my home smoked $10  7 lb pork butt and a $10 bottle of wine any day over a $20 restaurant meal.


----------



## scootermagoo

Yeah, I suppose.  I guess I never really thought of that. (Char from an oven, that is.)


----------



## the duster

for what it is worth and even though I may be large, I am not a large enough sample size but I have actually had an amazing turnaround in my health.  I stopped eating out on the weekends when I began smoking and grilling and that is the only change as I have always been an avid exerciser.  after about a year of smoking and grilling only on the weekends over eating out every weekend day lunch and dinner I have lost over 30 pounds,  been taken off of my blood pressure medicine and ulcer medication.  I think the issue is if you cook for yourself you are more likely to cook healthier.  yes there is more healthy things than meat covered in sloppy sauces but you will not have one person complain on here that there diet is hard to keep by smoking meat.  My wife also had similar results but my children have doubled there weight and height but I have a suspicion that is because they are growing tweeners.


----------



## vtmecheng

crvtt said:


> I don't think you need direct contact to flame in order to produce char.   Leave something in the oven too long and you will get char.


So that brings up the real question here.  If both oven cooking and smoking don't put flame on meat is there a difference from a health standpoint between the two.  The only difference in cooking method is the actual smoke.  So does the smoke create carcinogens?  I don't know the answer to that one but my sister will happily eat smoked meat.  She is always my determining factor because she is always conservative with carcinogens (probably comes from working at the National Institutes of Health) and goes so far as to not eat food cooked on any kind of non-stick cook surface because of possible carcinogen transfer.  If she is OK eating something I'm not worrying about it.

On that note, stay the F away from anything with Teflon in it.  Teflon is really carcinogenic and lots of spray lubricants include it.  When the spray lubricant is forced out of a can some liquid becomes a mist that hangs in the air for a bit, which is horrible because the Teflon can be inhaled.  I believe it isn't allowed in cooking stuff any more but could be wrong on that and many people still own old Teflon coated pots and pans.


----------



## maple sticks

Keep an eye on the vegetables !!!

The Health Concern

Smoking meat places nitrites into the meat, and this is basically the same process for preserving meat that is found in cured meats like ham. In fact, both ham and smoked meats have their telltale pinkish color because of the nitrate reacting with pigment cells called myoglobins in the meat. (Fritz)

In the 1970s, consumer groups began to question the safety of smoked meats and nitrite-cured meats. Scientists found that a chemical reaction between nitrite and certain components of proteins, called amines, can form chemicals that cause cancer in lab animals. These chemicals were called nitrosamines.

Another study in 1980 observed a small community in Hungary that regularly ate home-smoked meats, and this community had a higher rate of stomach cancers. (Fritz)

Problems With the 1970s Data

In 1998, a study was done by epidemiologists at the University of Wisconsin-Madison. Their conclusions contradict the hypothesis of the consumer groups and the study done in Hungary. (Wisconsin)

The study showed that there are no nitrosamines in smoked meats, and that the only possible way for an interaction to take place would be inside the stomach where amines might already exist.

The nitrite in the meat might interact with amines that were already in a person’s stomach, from other sources like medication. The interaction between the two would slightly increase the chances of getting cancer.

However, the nitrites in the meat are not significant enough to make any interaction likely. In fact, nitrites and nitrates are found in similar amounts in vegetables, too. (Wisconsin)

Michael Pariza, who was the director of the Food Research Institute and one of the scientists who issued the 1998 reports said, “someone eating a bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwich for lunch will show an increase in blood nitrite levels. Some of that is due to the bacon, however a larger amount is due to the lettuce and the tomato. Nevertheless, research has shown that the benefits of eating vegetables far outweigh the concerns about nitrites in the diet.” (Wisconsin)

Pariza and the scientist task force that undertook the study believe that there must be other factors that were not taken into account in the 1970s and 1980 study. Some of these factors would be how many vegetables the victims of cancer were consuming. Eating less vegetables has been shown to increase cancer.

Prior to this study, but for the same reasons, the American Cancer Society said in 1996 that "nitrites in food are not a significant cause of cancer in Americans."


----------



## hambone1950

For at least 10,000 yrs. people have been cooking over wood fires.... I would think eating food  WITHOUT smoke on it was a relatively modern development .
I don't want you to tell the wife she's wrong , that's not helpful. But just tell her that wood smoke ( even from briquettes) is a very innocuous substance.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## backwoods bbq

all i need to say is lmao!

not to be mean but does she also believe that "If you shave, it will make your hair come back thicker and fuller"? dont laugh people i still hear people whom have masters degrees that believe this (if it were true we would not have any bald men, they would just shave their heads until it all grew back)

does she eat aged cheese? does she know that aged cheese is unhealthier than regular cheese?

Im guessing she eats "all" organic Is she aware that there is no such thing as 100% organic? (there will always be some small trace of unknown chemical in the ground that will occur naturally or is placed there by man. I grew up on a 44 acre farm grew all of our own food and i always laugh at people who 'Organic' I wonder if she knows that often times items at grocery stores are sold as organic but are not.

I am also a therapist in the healthcare field, as long as you dont inhale the smoke constantly (I know its hard sometimes) I say its no worse than the unhealthy foods that saturate the U.S. as it is anyhow.

Sorry if i may have offended your wife, but... Her loss on not enjoying smoked meats. Good luck


----------



## jp61

Seems like a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   session to me....... but, maybe not.

Water can be harmful to human health if one drinks too much of it.


----------



## mountainhawg

Start slow with her and go light on smoke usage and let your wife sample your cooking. I think one of the biggest turn off's is overly smoked food. When my wife and I first got married she refused to eat venison. She slowly sampled some of my venison steaks and chops and began liking it, now she loves it. Explain as others have said that the smoke is a seasoning and nothing is going to harm you in the long run when eaten in moderation. Also start with a light tasting wood smoke such as apple and not hickory which can get to be somewhat strong. Does she like jerky? That might be a good way to start, with something she may like and it's only a short shot of actual smoke.


----------



## old sarge

Three things to remember:

Give thanks

Eat in moderation

We are all going to die anyway so why not on a full stomach


----------



## linguica

old sarge said:


> Three things to remember:
> 
> Give thanks
> 
> Eat in moderation
> 
> We are all going to die anyway so why not on a full stomach










 And not one full of wild hickory nuts and vegan hot dogs.


----------



## venture

"Moderation increases enjoyment, and makes pleasure even greater."

I guess this came from an old guy called Democritus?

I was never good at learning the wisdom of his teaching.

As a young'un, I always thought more was better.

For the young'uns?  I would recommend following Democritus.

It might buy you five or ten years more in the nursing home.  In diapers?

For us old farts?  It might be too late for us?

Do as I recommend, not as I did!  And especially not as I do!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokeusum

baculinek said:


> I would like to buy a smoker and do my omv smoking of pork, beef and chicken. However my wife declared that i will be eating the product alone, because she believes, that smoked meat is harmfull to human health. Is she correct, or is she mistaken?



Now, I'm gunna tell you what she's sayin now that I've let the boys go on.

She's tellin you "ah, no, if I can't bag that pair of Louboutin's you sure as hell aren't getting a smoker!!" - if you wanna spend the $$ on a smoker, tell her to go get herself a little something... Or score and suggest ya'll hit the mall together!

Me, I bought my husband a smoker... But now he's not allowed to touch it :) I did a bit of reverse psych on him >:)


----------



## linguica

Now, I'm gunna tell you what she's sayin now that I've let the boys go on.

She's tellin you "ah, no, if I can't bag that pair of Louboutin's you sure as hell aren't getting a smoker!!" - if you wanna spend the $$ on a smoker, tell her to go get herself a little something... Or score and suggest ya'll hit the mall together!

There's more than a nugget of wisdom in what she said. I've been married 28 yrs and have learned there is a"marriage survival guide" that is unique to every couple. My guide states that if i want to buy something (even with my own money) i have to buy her a "thoughtful" gift of about the same value. Not romantic, but i said "survival guide" didn't i. Learn to make concessions or remember how it was when you where a bachelor. nuff said?

Me, I bought my husband a smoker... But now he's not allowed to touch it :) I did a bit of reverse psych on him >:)

As to this statement, i haven't got a freakin clue as to what the lady is saying. Women are from venus men are from mars!!

PS Smokesum, no offense is intended. But as you are in NC and i in CA i'm some what sure i'm out of rifle range.


----------



## cliffcarter

baculinek said:


> I would like to buy a smoker and do my omv smoking of pork, beef and chicken. However my wife declared that i will be eating the product alone, because she believes, that smoked meat is harmfull to human health. Is she correct, or is she mistaken?


The original "health scare" was about nitrosamines which are found in cured meats such as ham or bacon, not smoked or grilled meats like pork ribs or steak. It is a misconception that eating smoked or grilled meats is unhealthy simply because they contain no nitrates, which are necessary for nitrosamine formation. There is no evidence that the "char" on grilled meat in unhealthy to eat either. Cured meats if cooked correctly also do not pose a health risk- this is an interesting article on the subject-

http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/nutrition/DJ0974.html


----------



## jp61

Linguica said:


> Now, I'm gunna tell you what she's sayin now that I've let the boys go on.
> 
> She's tellin you "ah, no, if I can't bag that pair of Louboutin's you sure as hell aren't getting a smoker!!" - if you wanna spend the $$ on a smoker, tell her to go get herself a little something... Or score and suggest ya'll hit the mall together!
> 
> There's more than a nugget of wisdom in what she said. I've been married 28 yrs and have learned there is a"marriage survival guide" that is unique to every couple. My guide states that if i want to buy something (even with my own money) i have to buy her a "thoughtful" gift of about the same value. Not romantic, but i said "survival guide" didn't i. Learn to make concessions or remember how it was when you where a bachelor. nuff said?
> 
> Me, I bought my husband a smoker... But now he's not allowed to touch it :) I did a bit of reverse psych on him >:)
> 
> As to this statement, i haven't got a freakin clue as to what the lady is saying. Women are from venus men are from mars!!
> 
> PS Smokesum, no offense is intended. But as you are in NC and i in CA i'm some what sure i'm out of rifle range.


Being that I've had a week from hell, I needed a laugh......thanks man!


----------



## crvtt

Here's an article that has some contradictions.   I can't seem to find an answer as to whether the smoke itself has carcinogens or just the char.  First they say the smoking process is what's bad for you.   Then later in the article they say smoked fish and chicken don't increase your risk.  I'm just going to keep on enjoying life and smoking meat.   If we mitigated our risk for everything in life we'd live in a plastic bubble inside a bunker (and then find out the plastic emits carcinogens that will kill you and the stale air from being underground is bad for you lol).

http://www.livestrong.com/article/479324-is-smoked-meat-bad-for-health/


----------



## jp61

crvtt said:


> I'm just going to keep on enjoying life and smoking meat.   If we mitigated our risk for everything in life we'd live in a plastic bubble inside a bunker.


----------



## scootermagoo

Jeez..what is the world coming to?  Smoked meat will kill you, gas prices are on the rise, and now they found horse meat in Ikea meatballs.....what's next?

I am not sure what is more troubling, horse meat or the fact that Ikea is SELLING MEATBALLS!!!!!!


----------



## Dutch

Can you imagine the mess you'll have trying to screw those meatballs together?


----------



## smoke happens

Dutch said:


> Can you imagine the mess you'll have trying to screw those meatballs together?









 Especially with the tools they provide you in the box!!!! Long live the Spork.


----------



## smokeusum

ScooterMagoo said:


> Jeez..what is the world coming to?  Smoked meat will kill you, gas prices are on the rise, and now they found horse meat in Ikea meatballs.....what's next?
> 
> I am not sure what is more troubling, horse meat or the fact that Ikea is SELLING MEATBALLS!!!!!!


OMG, I almost wrecked!! WHAT!! I'm sitting in traffic! Well, I was anyway!


----------



## bbqbrett

ScooterMagoo said:


> Jeez..what is the world coming to?  Smoked meat will kill you, gas prices are on the rise, and now they found horse meat in Ikea meatballs.....what's next?
> 
> I am not sure what is more troubling, horse meat or the fact that Ikea is SELLING MEATBALLS!!!!!!


Oh man, that is funny.  Thanks, I needed a good laugh!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I wonder if any one at Ikea was doing this?


----------



## venture

Ikea for meatballs?

At least our re..  er.. mentally challenged cousin went to the lumberyard for toothpicks?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## linguica

Did I hear some where that Ikea meatball contain reindeer meat.   Who's taking Rudolph's place next Christmas?


----------



## cliffcarter

ScooterMagoo said:


> Jeez..what is the world coming to?  Smoked meat will kill you, gas prices are on the rise, and now they found horse meat in Ikea meatballs.....what's next?
> 
> I am not sure what is more troubling, horse meat or the fact that Ikea is SELLING MEATBALLS!!!!!!


Yes, IKEA sells food-

http://www.google.com/search?source...4IRFE_enUS503US504&q=does+ikea+sell+groceries

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/cooking/16260/


----------



## smokeusum

cliffcarter said:


> Yes, IKEA sells food-
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?source...4IRFE_enUS503US504&q=does+ikea+sell+groceries
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/cooking/16260/



Lol, think you missed the tongue in cheek joke here; we already knew ikea has a bomb-a$$ cafeteria (and always had, as far as I ever knew!) but rather that they are a company based out of Europe where a HUGE scandal has surfaced regarding a major meat supplier has been supplementing their "ground round" with ponies...

I am we'll aware of this, I am a horse owner, with a handful of bomb-a$$ ponies. 












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Feb 27, 2013






-as an aside most of us horse-owners believe in equine slaughter. I wouldn't eat it. But wow-how wrong is the most hugely populated country, India, to not eat a cow! Or Muslims not to eat pork? Lol MORE FOR US!


----------



## cliffcarter

smokeusum said:


> Lol, think you missed the tongue in cheek joke here; we already knew ikea has a bomb-a$$ cafeteria (and always had, as far as I ever knew!) but rather that they are a company based out of Europe where a HUGE scandal has surfaced regarding a major meat supplier has been supplementing their "ground round" with ponies...


No, I got the "tongue in cheek" humor in most of the last posts, except maybe in *ScooterMagoo's *where it apparently went over my head and I took him seriously.


----------



## boykjo

Oh...By the way.. Welcome to SMF Baculinek and were glad to have you aboard........ How about swinging over to roll call and introducing yourself so we can give you a proper welcome.

I'm going to stroll over to the gun forums and post they shouldn't own guns because their bad and kill people....... LOL


----------



## daveomak

*I'm going to stroll over to the gun forums and post they shouldn't own guns because their bad and kill people....... LOL  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## smokeusum

Y'all crack me up ;)


----------



## gabtrac

Hi Dutch,

Thanks for this post.

BUT, how do you accomplish the thin blue smoke as opposed to the white billowing stuff?

I'm new at this. Every effort so far has been considered experimental.

looking to cold smoke salmon next.

Thanks again,

a


----------



## palladini

gabtrac said:


> Hi Dutch,
> 
> Thanks for this post.
> 
> BUT, how do you accomplish the thin blue smoke as opposed to the white billowing stuff?
> 
> I'm new at this. Every effort so far has been considered experimental.
> 
> looking to cold smoke salmon next.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> a


Leave all liquid out of the water pan, just use unsoaked wood chips and you will get TBS.  Easy

To do salmon, you need to cold smoke that first.


----------



## dummy que

get yourself a smoker after she smells the food she will change her mind  you should her the crap i get from my sister she is a vegan not only do the anamals we eat feel pain but we are distroying the planet whith our smoke i like to reminde her that cooking whith wood is carbon neutral


----------



## inbtb

desertlites said:


> here we go again. so whats the big deal?   eat it alone!


yep


----------



## beastlionbbq22

Have a question ?? I bought a tuning plate from horizon smokers should I be concerned that it's scaling black crust on the plate doesn't look good I stopped using it ?


----------



## cliffcarter

beastlionbbq22 said:


> Have a question ?? I bought a tuning plate from horizon smokers should I be concerned that it's scaling black crust on the plate doesn't look good I stopped using it ?


You should clean it with a wire brush.


----------

